# Rehoming some rats in GLENDALE, AZ!



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

I have 10 rats. 4 of them belonged to a friend who stopped contributing to support them, so I am trying to rehome them.
They have all been handled and are incredibly friendly!! I'm sad to let them go, but the amount of rats right now is too overwhelming for me.

Please TEXT me about them. That is the fastest way of contact!! 702 985 4588
My number's not local, but I am!!

I have one MALE rat. 
Solid black fancy 7 months old.

I have three FEMALE rats.
1.Mink Variegated Berkshire dumbo. 4 months old.
2.Siamese fancy rat. 8 months old.
3.Black hooded dumbo. 8 months old.
[The two 8 month old females are sisters and I would prefer to keep them together! The rest can all be taken separately]

They DO NOT come with cages/supplies!! I can give you some of their current food if you are going to switch them to a new diet so you can introduce it slowly.
All of my rats are very healthy and love to be handled/played with. They are great shoulderpets, and the male is especially snuggly and likes to hang out!


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

do you have pictures...i could maybe take one if transportation made


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

The male was taken already.

As for the girls, two of them I'm not willing to seperate, and they generally don't do well with other rats.

If you're only able to take one..
My dumbo girl though is a sweetheart and gets along with everyone I've introduced her to.
This is her :d


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

I am in kansas city, ks. IDK if transportation could be made, but if it could, then i would be willing to take her in


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Someone local came and picked up my mink girl yesterday.
The male is gone as well.

Only the sisters remain if anyone is interested.


----------

